# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Продаю программу-бот для скандинавского аукциона internet-aukcion.ru

## makssemenovs

Продаю бот-программу которая поможет Вам перехитрить аукцион и выиграть, изначально бот создавался для скандинавского аукциона http://internet-aukcion.ru/ но теперь программа может работать с похожими аукционами: gagen ru, vezetmne ru и ещё с десятком.
Программа-бот делает ставки за Вас, т.е. для этого не нужно постоянно сидеть у монитора. Боту можно задать время когда нужно делать ставку, таким образом Вы максимально минимилизируете затраты на ставки, и максимально увеличиваете свои шансы на победу.

Цена программы бот для скандинавских аукционов 20$

Для первых 10 клиентов цена 15$

Всем клиентам бесплатное обновление и поддержка.

За покупками прошу в icq: 588889590 Макс.

----------

